# Rec me a light fragrance



## GLOSSER (Nov 30, 2005)

I am looking for a light, not overpowering fragrance to give to my aunty as a gift. I am currently looking at Prada, Stella McCartney, Bvlgari Omnia and Narcisco Rodgriguez. Any others that you like?


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 1, 2005)

Someone else asked this question a while back and some suggestions that came up were Philosophy Amazing Grace and Pure Grace. I don't really like Baby Grace but that too. Even their Falling in Love.


----------



## lianna (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the Escada fragrances e.g. Rockin Rio, Ibiza Hippie. Great alternatives for a light fragrance are Anna Sui's Secret Wish. All very fruity scents though...


----------



## Scrangie (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLOSSER* 
_I am looking for a light, not overpowering fragrance to give to my aunty as a gift. I am currently looking at Prada, Stella McCartney, Bvlgari Omnia and Narcisco Rodgriguez. Any others that you like?_

 
If you're looking for a light fragrance, stay far away from Prada, and Narciso Rodriguez! 

Light yet universally loved fragrances are the three from Philosophy.  They even have a set of all 3 1oz sprays.  

Stella's not too overpowering, but I really like her new Rose Absolute.


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_If you're looking for a light fragrance, stay far away from Prada, and Narciso Rodriguez!_

 
I agree! Those would be way too deep!
As well as Omnia it's too woodsy/oriental! and IMO has the potential not knock someone out. Ick!

I'd suggest:
- Micheal Kors Island - Makes me think of ocean breezes.
- Kenzo Parfume d'Ete - Sophisticated yet light.
- Dior Addict 2 - Feminine but not over the top.
- Cynthia Rowley Parfum - Bright & feminine, I like the honeysuckle notes.
- Eau do Cartier - very interesting and vibrant (almost spiky?) but deffinitelly good, hard to describe.
& MAYBE
- Omnia Crystalline - lighter version of the original. I'd still recomend that you smell this before buying... Bvlgari perfumes are just so iffy.

I'll stop now... LOL


----------

